# [Iranian NR] 2x2x2 cube 2.11 Average & 1.38 single-Mohammad Reza Karimi



## RadenHeart (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi

this is new iranian single and avg Iranian NR

Cube : Dayan
Method:FULL EG

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=624&cat=2&rnd=1

Video:
http://www.aparat.com/v/AQlT1





Facebook: Fb.com/RadenHeart1
Instagram : radenheart1



thanks


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 12, 2014)

Ohhh so close. Cmon Mohammad get sub2


----------



## RadenHeart (Sep 13, 2014)

hi
YouTube Link:
http://youtu.be/Yp6hYysGRjs


----------



## hkpnkp (Sep 13, 2014)

fast !


----------

